# Platter Sound



## Bradlay (26. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ich nehme mit Cubase SX meine Lieder auf. Das funktioniert soweit alles ganz gut aber mein Problem ist eigentlich, dass der Sound des ganzen Liedes immer so Platt wirkt es fehlt an Fülle und Weite.
Sie klingen -ich weis nicht wie ich sagen soll- zu zentriert?! 
Wenn Gesang hinzukommt wirkt er immer irgendwie verloren, ist es zu leise oder wirkt draufgeklatscht, ist es  zu laut.
Ich habe es auch schon mit diverse Effekte probiert... Sie klingen dann zwar besser aber auf keinen Fall zufrieden stellend.

Meine Frage: 
Gibt es irgendwelche "goldenen Regeln" die man beim Abmischen beachten sollte um einen guten, vollen und weiten Sound zu erreichen?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus... 

ps: Es handelt sich dabei um Lieder der Richtung Rock, also sind E-Gitarre, Bass, Schlagzeug und manchmal auch Klavier enthalten.


----------



## thelighter2 (26. Februar 2007)

Hi
am besten die einzelnen Kanäle exportieren dann bearbeiten und b.S mit Musik maker wieder zusammensetzten oder direkt das ganze Lied bearbeiten.Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Mikrofonisierung.Am besten du stellst eine Aufnahme hier rein.


----------



## Zinken (26. Februar 2007)

Eine Regel wäre zum Beispiel, nicht alles in die Mitte zu legen. Beim Schlagzeug lassen sich Toms und Becken wunderbar auf rechts und links verteilen, genauso die Gitarren.
Und nicht nur Extrem-Einstellungen (Mitte, 100% L oder R) verwenden, sondern alles etwas "im Raum" verteilen.


----------



## Bradlay (26. Februar 2007)

Für das Schlagzeug verwende ich EZDrummer der Verteielt das Schlagzeug von sich aus schon sehr gut.
Ich achte eigentlich schon immer dadrauf das die Instrumente nicht alle nur in der Mitte zu hören sind. Gitarre z. B. wird bei der Aufnahme über 2 virtuelle Boxen wiedergegen  um es weiter klingen zu lassen. Also das z.B. der Bassbereich mehr über linke Seite wiedergegeben wird als über die rechte.
Hauptsächlich macht der Gesang probleme. Ich schaffe es nie ihn so einzumischen das er das klangliche Gesamtbild nicht versaut.
Achso,  für die Aufnahme von Gesang benutze ich ein Samsung C01-Kondensator Mikrofon (popkiller ist selbstverständlich auch davor).


----------



## The_Maegges (26. Februar 2007)

Wenn der Sound platt ist, hast du offensichtlich beim Abmischen was falsch gemacht.
Ich empfehle den Einsatz von diversen Effekten und Equalizern.
Beispielsweise solltest du mal versuchen, über den Gesang einen Kompressor zu legen.
Was auch gut kommen kann, ist die Monospur des Gesangs zu verdoppeln, eine auf den linken und eine auf den rechten Stereokanal zu legen.


----------



## Bradlay (26. Februar 2007)

Alles schon passiert... Hmmm? Vieleicht fehlt mir auch nur der nötige Abstand um den eigenen Gesang in den Liedern zu bewerten...
Für mich selber klingt es nicht besonders, Soundtechnich gesehen lassen wir mal die Gesangeskünzte mal außen vor ( Ich glaube nicht, dass ich so beschissen Sing).


----------



## The_Maegges (26. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht könntest du dein bisheriges Werk mal posten, um einen besseren Eindruck der "Ist"-Situation rüberzubringen. 

Nachtrag@thelighter2: Wieso das denn? Nen Cubase Song mit Musik Maker finalisieren? 
Das ist wie nen Trabbi mit angezogener Handbremse fahren, obwohl man auch noch nen Porsche hat.


----------



## Bradlay (26. Februar 2007)

Hab den Song gerade in meiner Band rumgehen lassen...
Mir wurde davon abgeraten diesen Song zu posten.
Aber scheinbar war es wirklich nur, dass ich meine eigene Stimme nicht selber einschätzen konnte, denn die anderen sagten es würde ganz gut klingen.


----------



## sisela (4. März 2007)

Hi,

ich hoffe, dass geht jetzt nicht unter Werbung aber wir bieten ein kostenloses Probemaster an. Vielleicht können wir ja deine Probleme lösen. http://www.againstthemass.de/mastering.php

Gruß


----------



## chmee (4. März 2007)

Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten, wenn die Stimme nicht passen möchte:
Entweder das Instrumental ist klanglich zu gut, als dass eine "möglicherweise"
vermaledeite Aufnahme reinpassen möchte,
Oder das Instrumental ist zu flach, wo sich eine zu gute Voc-Aufnahme bemerkenswert
abhehbt.

Ich gebe Stimmen gerne noch ein Quentchen Chorus/Ensemble mit, um sie breiter/voller
zu machen. Weiterhin tut auch ein Schuß Hall oder Delay ganz gut. Wie gesagt,
nur ganz wenig und logischerweise passend zum Instrumental. Wenn man den Effekt
direkt hört, ist es meistens schon zu viel.

Nebenbei, bissel Eigenwerbung, hier die letzten Aufnahmen aus meiner Audioecke.
http://www.myspace.com/ensemblelizm

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (12. März 2007)

Wenn dein Sound von vornherein nicht gut klingt dann machst du schon bei der Aufnahme etwas falsch. Hast du den gut ausgesteuert? Eventuell einen Compressor (bei vocal Aufnahmen) vor der A/D Wandlung einsetzen. 
Mit schlechtem Rohmaterial lässt sich auch nicht gut mischen. 
Setz dich mit der Musik auseinander deren Klang du für deine Produktionen erreichen willst.
Wichtig ist auch dass deine Abhöre richtig positioniert ist.

Mischen kann man nicht aus einem Buch lernen. Gut Mischen lernt man nur durch Routine und viel "Vergleichshören". Also hör dir deine Mixes auf so vielen Anlagen wie möglich an und irgendwann mit viel Fleiss schaffst du es dass sie auf allen gut klingen.

Und wie gesagt: Das A und O ist es ein gutes Ausgangsmaterial zu haben. Vielleicht musst du einfach nur die Position [des Micros und der Instrumente (Stimme zähle Ich hier auch dazu)] im Raum ändern in dem du Aufnimmst.


----------



## Bradlay (12. März 2007)

Das Instrumentale wird bei mir von Lied zu Lied und von Aufnahme zu Aufnahme immer besser. Das mit dem Vergleichs hören mache ich auch und habe mir da schon eine menge abgehört. Der Instrumentale Sound ist gut, er ist voll und weit aber du hast recht ich habe bis jetzt noch nie großartig ausprobiert oder darauf geachtet wie ich das Micro stelle und wie ich selber mich beim einsingen stelle. Ich werde glaub ich mich erstmal voll und ganz auf ein Lied konzentrieren und dabei verschiedene Variationen der Gesangsaufnahme ausprobieren. Danke für den Tipp...


----------

